# Medical system in Mexico/Central America



## Priscilla (Oct 3, 2008)

Can someone describe the medical system in Mexico and/or Central America. I am a physician, looking to relocate to Mexico, Belize, Costa Rica...or thereabouts!! I understand that obtaining the ability to work may be difficult; I am just interest in how the systems work!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Much like elsewhere for licensing by the state in which you reside. The University of Guadalajara Medical School may be able to give you the details. It is very different from practice in the USA. Here, you won't have lots of office help and no insurance or legal system to feed from. Only courteious, caring practitioners will survive the 'grapevine'. You will make $1.50-$17.00 USD equivalent for a leisurely consultation and will probably make house calls. The best qualified specialties may earn as much as $40-$50 for a consultation and examination with no time constraints. You will find the private hospitals in Guadalajara are generally top of the line and much cleaner and more efficient than I have ever experienced in the USA. They sure don't need outside help, if that is what you are thinking. One doesn't encounter American physicians in Mexican hospitals. Some US hospitals and nursing schools are now sending folks to Guadalajara for training; especially in the 'caring' area.
I know I've rambled a bit, but you would also have to look at the immigration requirements through your nearest Mexican Consulate. That will be your first 'hoop'.


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 3, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Much like elsewhere for licensing by the state in which you reside. The University of Guadalajara Medical School may be able to give you the details. It is very different from practice in the USA. Here, you won't have lots of office help and no insurance or legal system to feed from. Only courteious, caring practitioners will survive the 'grapevine'. You will make $1.50-$17.00 USD equivalent for a leisurely consultation and will probably make house calls. The best qualified specialties may earn as much as $40-$50 for a consultation and examination with no time constraints. You will find the private hospitals in Guadalajara are generally top of the line and much cleaner and more efficient than I have ever experienced in the USA. They sure don't need outside help, if that is what you are thinking. One doesn't encounter American physicians in Mexican hospitals. Some US hospitals and nursing schools are now sending folks to Guadalajara for training; especially in the 'caring' area.
> I know I've rambled a bit, but you would also have to look at the immigration requirements through your nearest Mexican Consulate. That will be your first 'hoop'.


Thanks for the info. It is interesting trying to navigate the medical world outside the US. I will contact the University and the Mexican Consulate to get more particulars. If outside help is not needed in Mexico, it may not be the place for me. I don't have my heart set on one certain locale and will continue my investigation!!
Thanks again!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

New medical graduates generally have to serve time in a village setting for a year or two. I know there are shortages in those areas and that the pay and living conditions would be below 'minimal'. However, if you are interested in an almost volunteer position, and are fluent in Spanish or one of the many indigenous languages, you might inquire at the University regarding such a placement; if that is possible for a foreigner. Otherwise, you might have to join some sort of mission. For example, 'Operation Smile' is active here a couple of times each year and there is a Shriner's Hospital in Mexico City.


----------



## jamie (Apr 29, 2008)

Priscilla said:


> Can someone describe the medical system in Mexico and/or Central America. I am a physician, looking to relocate to Mexico, Belize, Costa Rica...or thereabouts!! I understand that obtaining the ability to work may be difficult; I am just interest in how the systems work!


Others may disagree but if you are a physician just showing up would probably be enough in many places but you probably wouldn't want to live there. 

I know a P.A. who works at a hospital, she is from New York and her spanish is bad to non existent. 

I have read of a doc who left the u.s. and is in Nicaragua. I doubt he went through the paperwork drill. 

I think Belize and Mexico are fairly protective as was pointed out or Mexico is at least. Honduras, Nicaragua and El Salvador would probably be much easier. But then again real doctors aren't that easy to come by. 

Where I'm at there are Cuban doctors. The clinics here charge about 2usd to see a doc. The private doctors charge about 30usd. 

One thing to consider or maybe you are, if the u.s. economy collapses and it looks likely to me, it won't be good anywhere in Latin America. I realize most people are oblivious and don't realize that history existed before they were born but there was a revolution in Mexico in 1911. Remisas from the states have dropped by billions of dollars. I believe it will get worse. Some people may believe this will have no effect, I don't agree. It all remains to be seen but I'd keep all options on the table.


----------



## Priscilla (Oct 3, 2008)

jamie said:


> Others may disagree but if you are a physician just showing up would probably be enough in many places but you probably wouldn't want to live there.
> 
> I know a P.A. who works at a hospital, she is from New York and her spanish is bad to non existent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...just what I am looking for! It sounds like mexico and central america are fairly protected. I can't volunteer and survive...not retired. I'll keep looking!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you will find that most places that are eager to have American doctors are also the places where pay is minimal and facilities are poor.


----------

